# Brooks Brothers No Longer Has Unconditional Guarantee



## Essential (Mar 20, 2012)

I just realized that Brooks Brothers updated their return policy to no longer include an unconditional guarantee. I searched around and didn't see a thread on this so I was wondering if anyone else knew about this (and when it took place).

The new policy now states:


> Return Policy Brooks Brothers wants you to be satisfied with your merchandise. We will gladly accept a return or exchange of saleable merchandise in original condition within 90 days of purchase date accompanied by an original receipt. All returns accompanied by original receipt will be credited to original form of payment.
> 
> Saleable merchandise in original condition not accompanied by a receipt will be accepted and a merchandise credit will be issued for the lowest price. Photo identification is required for all merchandise credits. If your cash return is greater than $200.00 a company issued check* will be mailed to you. Monogrammed and altered merchandise and special order clothing will not be accepted for a return or exchange.
> 
> ...


https://www.brooksbrothers.com/help/help_returns.tem

I'm just hoping this isn't retroactive. This is surely disappointing for many of us but I guess too many people abused their policy.



> *ASK ANDY UPDATE:* In addition to all the great information below, be sure to check out our Top Reasons To Shop Brooks Brothers Outlet Stores article!


----------



## K Street (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow. That guarantee has been one of the primary reasons I shop there. On the [very few] occasions where a Brooks item has not met my expectations, they have always made it right-- even after a year or more. Hopefully that continues to be their policy.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

As Trip English said in another thread, "Brooks Brothers has mistaken Brooks Brothers for another store."


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

This may be an intellectually self-serving interpretation, but when Brooks Brothers decided to broaden their demo to include the logo-loving public potatoes they probably opened themselves up to the type of abuse that those potatoes like to heap on friendly merchants with kind-hearted policies. 

"I can't get this honey mustard dipping sauce off one of the patches on my rugby shirt. I think I bought it 2 years ago. Gimme a new one. WHAT? You mean you don't stand behind your product???"


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

I have some pants I bought several months ago - still in the unopened plastic, in the delivery box, with the original receipt. I've been meaning to return them for a couple of weeks, just haven't had the chance. I'll head to the outlet in the next couple of days and see what happens. I'll report back here...


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Trip English said:


> This may be an intellectually self-serving interpretation, but when Brooks Brothers decided to broaden their demo to include the logo-loving public potatoes they probably opened themselves up to the type of abuse that those potatoes like to heap on friendly merchants with kind-hearted policies.
> 
> "I can't get this honey mustard dipping sauce off one of the patches on my rugby shirt. I think I bought it 2 years ago. Gimme a new one. WHAT? You mean you don't stand behind your product???"


----------



## jwa_jwa_jwa (Jul 13, 2010)

*no!*

I am a little besides myself. I too have placed BB ahead of all other stores as my number one choice due to their generous return policies. I have bragged to so many people about how their prices are justified because of this policy.

But now that this has changed, I may need to rethink my number one store


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

It just seems to be the way in life that something is really good, gets too big, sells out, and then goes down the pan...:frown:


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

OK, I decided I didn't want to dawdle and get stuck with a hassle on the return, so I went down to the outlet today. Turns out I actually bought the pants in December 2011 - whoa, time flies. Anyway, returned them no hassle whatsoever; they didn't say a word to me about it, except the sales guy was disappointed that I didn't like the pants because he has the same pair and he loves them. :biggrin:

So, if you have something that needs to be returned, I would recommend that you do it soon, before enforcement of the new policy spreads out through the entire network of stores and outlets.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

No doubt selective enforcement. Good customers will get good treatment.


----------



## Essential (Mar 20, 2012)

I expressed concern in my original post about the policy being retroactive but I believe that Brooks Brothers has to honor the terms at the point of sale. Not entirely sure about this though so don't quote me on it. However, I'm sure that most stores with the "experienced" sales associates will still honor the unconditional guarantee or at the very least, like Edwin EK said, use selective enforcement. :aportnoy:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

When your bread-and-butter (non-iron shirts) has the half-life of a mayfly in a tornado, an unconditional guarantee is a good way to lose a lot of money. Of course, now they have to convince all their customers that non-iron convenience is worth blown-out elbows and frayed cuffs every six months.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> Of course, now they have to convince all their customers that non-iron convenience is worth blown-out elbows and frayed cuffs every six months.


I typically get two years out of my BB non-iron shirts; what wears out is neither the elbows or cuffs, but the collar points. My sterling silver collar stays eventually poke through.

However, as I try to support American manufacture, I'm replacing them with other types.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Metal edges and fabric surfaces can be unkind to one another. Perhaps plastic collar stays would invest your BB shirt collars with a bit longer life expectancy!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've never had this problem with other shirts - I'm blaming the decision to use an inferior material somewhere that it's not seen.


----------



## JoshT (Jul 31, 2010)

While the policy has only officially changed recently, I think that they may have been selectively applying this policy for a while.

My brother-in-law tried to return a non-iron shirt to the Madison Ave branch a few months ago after the elbow went (surprise!). He is in his mid-20s and has spent a very decent amount of money at BB since graduating. It is the first and only time he has returned something to BB. However, the sales associate was very dismissive and it was only when he insisted on speaking with a manager that his money was returned. He was told, however, that this was a one-time refund and would not be happening again.


----------



## navyblazer (Oct 12, 2012)

This is a very sad development. I have always been willing to pay the higher BB prices due to the stellar returns policy. Now that I know they don't stand behind what they sell I am going to try to buy from other vendors that do, such as Lands End.

I am bumping this thread so others can learn of the change, I am sure Brooks won't go out of their way to inform customers of the new inferior policy. 

Navy


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Edwin Ek said:


> No doubt selective enforcement. Good customers will get good treatment.


That is definitely the way things work around here. Demographics play a huge role. On the rare occasion that I have needed to return something to Brooks Brothers, they have gone out of their way to be accommodating and polite.


----------



## navyblazer (Oct 12, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> On the rare occasion that I have needed to return something to Brooks Brothers, they have gone out of their way to be accommodating and polite.


Were these returns within the last Month or so, since the policy has changed? If not, I'd be curious if you still got preferential treatment if you went now. I suspect you still would. I am a small customer, so would not get any preference before or after the change.

Navy


----------



## jwa_jwa_jwa (Jul 13, 2010)

I went so far as to write a letter and asked their customer service group to forward to their headquarters. Nothing nasty just expressing disappointment of the change and how it opens up the floor to shopping at other companies that have retained generous return policies.


----------



## dr.turducken (Nov 6, 2012)

Orgetorix said:


> When your bread-and-butter (non-iron shirts) has the half-life of a mayfly in a tornado, an unconditional guarantee is a good way to lose a lot of money. Of course, now they have to convince all their customers that non-iron convenience is worth blown-out elbows and frayed cuffs every six months.


I have heard a lot of people make a similar complaint, but I've been quite fortunate with my BB non-iron dress shirts. I have six that are three years ago and have survived many wearings and washings. Perhaps it's just a bit of luck on my part.

That being said, I do definitely feel that the quality of the shirts has declined since I first stepped foot in a BB 30 years ago.


----------



## tullioinnocenti (Mar 7, 2008)

Essential said:


> I just realized that Brooks Brothers updated their return policy to no longer include an unconditional guarantee. I searched around and didn't see a thread on this so I was wondering if anyone else knew about this (and when it took place). The new policy now states:
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/help/help_returns.tem
> 
> I'm just hoping this isn't retroactive. This is surely disappointing for many of us but I guess too many people abused their policy.


I've actually heard about people shopping on ebay and returnig the item so I am not surprised they had to stop their policy...


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Ha, what a coincidence I see this thread today for the first time. Last week I picked up a pair of Regent cut trousers. They had been hemmed when I tried them on the week before. The next day I wore them to work. As soon as I sat down in the car I realized just how skinny they really are. The seat and crotch are uncomfortably tight. The thighs, calves are a little snug too. When standing before a mirror with the tailor they look really good.

Anyway I returned the next day to return them. I asked the SA and I even spoke to the manager. NOPE, they've been altered. No returns sir. I paid $200 for them!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

dks202 said:


> Ha, what a coincidence I see this thread today for the first time. Last week I picked up a pair of Regent cut trousers. They had been hemmed when I tried them on the week before. The next day I wore them to work. As soon as I sat down in the car I realized just how skinny they really are. The seat and crotch are uncomfortably tight. The thighs, calves are a little snug too. When standing before a mirror with the tailor they look really good.
> 
> Anyway I returned the next day to return them. I asked the SA and I even spoke to the manager. NOPE, they've been altered. No returns sir. I paid $200 for them!


What are the deets (size, color, etc)? I wear BB Regent trousers nearly daily to work....maybe I could take them off your hands.

By the way, I wouldn't expect them to take back an item of tailored clothing after alterations have been made.....unless they screwed something up.


----------



## Dcr5468 (Jul 11, 2015)

I helps a lot if you have one sales associate, or preferably manager that you deal with in store. I get the impression they have quite a bit of flexibility. I mostly order on line but make a point of having some items sent to the store so I can have personal interaction with him.

On a related note they are running nearly 1 month behind on mail order returns as of last week. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thurston Howell III (Jun 4, 2015)

I have always experienced a flexible attitude on returns by BB. 

However, nothing can top the experience of a friend and long-time patron of BB's Madison Avenue store who (nearly 40 years ago) requested to return a raincoat after wearing it for several years because he said that the material no longer shed water. The store associated accepted it back in exchange for a new one, no questions asked. Alas, I suppose those days are long gone anywhere in retailing.

All the best


----------

